# Our sponcer "Johnny Products" now sells 3 point hitch category "0" hardware



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just discovered theat Johnny Products now sells 3 point hitch category "0" hardware including top links. This stuff is not always easy to find, most farm machine dealers sell cat. "1" and bigger and many lawn tractor dealers will scratch their heads when asked for these parts.


----------

